# Which recording is this?!



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

This is labelled on Spotify (and on Amazon UK) as being the Lombard/Kanawa recording of Cosi Fan Tutte, but I own the CD of the Lombard and it certainly isn't the same performance!!






Does anyone know which performance this ACTUALLY is?


----------

